# Where is Glen Beck when you need him



## rickbb (Jul 21, 2015)

Seems that conventional wisdom is saying that gold prices will continue to slide. Unless we get a new "paid promoter" like Glen to step into the fray.

http://www.cbsnews.com/news/3-trends-that-are-burying-gold-prices/


----------



## solar_plasma (Jul 21, 2015)

One succesful chart analysis software says that gold will go a little up until march '16, then will be clearly bearish until december '16, then clearly bullish thereafter. It doesn't say anything about how much it will go up or down and it only gives a most possible tendency for the trader. (only in german: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9OkWpasvfnc)

If nothing else, it might come true because many people believe in chart analysis, self fulfilling profecy.

To me it looks like everything is possible between 900 and 2300, everything else is pure speculation.


----------



## justinhcase (Jul 21, 2015)

The one thing that really irks me about the metal market is how they have linked a valueless representation of a commodity to such a robust investment.
The power's that be use the weight of paper to manipulate the price.
They need to buy as much real Au as they can so over produce bond's and futures to drop the price of Au world wide.
They then will funnel all the gold production into there reserve's bankrupting countless miner's and forcing them to work for a pittance,before collapsing a monetary fund or bank to cover there track's and take the earnings from the small investor's .
Finally when they have replaced the reserves they sold off to there mate's for half price,the roundabout will start all over again.
People should stop buying gold bond and futures as it undermines the value of Au in no useful way that I can see.


----------



## Palladium (Jul 21, 2015)

I read somewhere the other day that out of 100% of the contracts bought or sold on the market only 7% actually take delivery.
That should tell us all exactly whats going on.


----------



## Anonymous (Jul 21, 2015)

It's all a con based around price fixing and driving the market one way or another to suit people like China.


----------



## kurtak (Jul 21, 2015)

I said it before 

And I will say it again :arrow: http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=60&t=21425&p=221204&hilit=fraud#p221204

Kurt


----------



## macfixer01 (Jul 21, 2015)

kurtak said:


> I said it before
> 
> And I will say it again :arrow: http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=60&t=21425&p=221204&hilit=fraud#p221204
> 
> Kurt




Again you make a frustratingly accurate portrayal of the situation. Governments and central banks have a free hand to do things which would get us as individuals thrown into jail. All governments are pulling the same scams though. I think that's why there wasn't more fuss made when for example Germany tried to repatriate their gold from the USA and was basically greeted with: What part of "you'll have to wait 7 years" didn't you understand? For what it's worth it appears from this article that some German citizens have just as many concerns with their own government's handling of their gold. How much has really been repatriated so far, how the gold is being handled after it's returned, and the whole lack of transparency with which it's being handled?

http://kingworldnews.com/serious-questions-surround-germanys-alleged-repatriation-120-tonnes-gold/


----------



## justinhcase (Jul 22, 2015)

again the Texan's have the right idea.
http://www.kitco.com/news/2015-06-02/Texas-Legislature-Passes-Bill-To-Create-Gold-Depository-Wants-To-Repatriate-1-Billion-In-Gold.html
I think they may be the first in line. The New York Bank's would not want a posse form the lone star state turning up to ask question's.
They would probably be better armed than the German's or French.


----------



## kurtak (Jul 22, 2015)

A commodities broker friend of mine told me yesterday that on Monday morning at 3:00 AM someone sold (dumped in one shot) 3.7 trillion in paper gold (maybe it was 3.7 billion but I believe he said trillion) 

It was a "short" conversation on the phone (he called to see if I would feed the cats & dogs while he is gone for a couple days) so will try to talk more about it with him when he gets back

Anyway what he said is that there is only one reasons someone dumps that much paper "at 3:00 AM" (when the market is thin - meaning few people trading) & that is to "manipulate" the market --- dump a bunch of paper - drives price down - buy lots of physical :!: 

And guess who has that much paper to dump --- go back & read my post with the link in it

Kurt


----------



## Geo (Jul 22, 2015)

Most likely the Chinese. I have been watching their markets and they are in a recession. Being one of the largest gold holders, it is easy to assume that they are cashing in on their hedges before the bottom falls completely out. We may see gold back down to as low as $800 an ounce.


----------



## Lou (Jul 22, 2015)

Where's a South African mining strike when you need one? These platinum prices are...nonsensical. 

Hell, it's like 1190/oz to get it out of the ground, as an all in cash-cost. I can't believe the price disparity between gold and platinum. You'd think with a recovering industrial economy that platinum prices would be stabilizing.


----------



## JHS (Jul 22, 2015)

I was watching a documentary the other day,and it stated that there was less than one ounce of gold backing every one hundred ounces sold as paper.
Does that mean that my real gold is worth $100,000.00+per ounce?
That's what they are paying.


----------

